# Dug my N scale out of mothballs, a few questions



## Nathan Plemons (Jun 24, 2011)

Years ago when I was just a little kid my dad built me an N-scale layout. I was at a hobby shop today and picked up a UP 2-8-8-2 in N scale. So I figured I better dig out the old n scale setup! I've got it out and my loco runs great, there's only one problem.... The loco uses a fairly authentic looking knuckle coupler while all of my rolling stock uses the older style non realistic looking couplers. Granted I don't have a ton of rolling stock, but would be nice if could use it.

I was thinking something like a UP auxiliary water tender with one type of coupler on either end. Suggestions?


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

It'd be easier and cheaper to do this with a car rather than a tender. Just use a Micro Train coupler and truck combo on one end and leave the rapido coupler/truck combo on the opposite end. These couplers are truck mounted on cars.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I did two different modifications. In N scale I put a Kadee truck with knuckle coupler already in it on one end of a cylindrical hopper...easy to spot in the crowd.

In HO for my steam, I use an auxiliary tender with horn/hooks on one and and Kadees on the other...something I'll do in N at first chance as an auxiliary tender can be justified better than a freight car always on the end of a loco...










On diesels I would use a dummy set up the same way....


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Jun 24, 2011)

I will check out the local hobby shop tomorrow and see what they have. I will do it on a regular car if I have to but as was mentioned an auxiliary tender would not really seem so strange if it remained coupled all the time.


----------

